
Show HN: Stackoverflow on Bitcoin - makulia
https://synapsi.com
======
brokenmusic
So I'm a little confused. You don't hold the bitcoins deposited into the
question? Where do you they go?

~~~
makulia
The bitcoins are locked on the blockchain and can only be released when both
the site and the depositor sign the transaction. The depositor signs the
transaction with a payment password which is not stored anywhere (we only
generate a seed from it) and is created before he deposits anything.

